# Hotshoe has stopped working?



## Earthdarling (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been using my 6D with Excalibur flash unit for months, and suddenly it has stopped working with my camera. I can't figure out what is wrong. The flash is firing if I press the test button on the flash cord, but it's no longer speaking to my camera, so doesn't fire when I press the shutter. I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's something strange I've done with my settings, although I haven't touched them much lately. I feel like i must have done something! The camera otherwise is working fine. Can anyone shed light on this (pun intended)? I am new to using flash at all, so please bear with me!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2014)

Can you borrow another flash to test? Are you shooting through the viewfinder, or using Live View?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Can you borrow another flash to test? Are you shooting through the viewfinder, or using Live View?


Also, does the flash work on another camera?

Have you tried a fresh set of batteries? I have seen some very weird behaviour out of electronics when voltages get low....

As to settings, one thing to try when unexplained things happen is to "reset to factory settings".


----------



## Wick (Mar 8, 2014)

Earthdarling said:


> I have been using my 6D with Excalibur flash unit for months, and suddenly it has stopped working with my camera. I can't figure out what is wrong. The flash is firing if I press the test button on the flash cord, but it's no longer speaking to my camera, so doesn't fire when I press the shutter. I wouldn't be surprised at all if it's something strange I've done with my settings, although I haven't touched them much lately. I feel like i must have done something! The camera otherwise is working fine. Can anyone shed light on this (pun intended)? I am new to using flash at all, so please bear with me!



I had a similar problem. Pull the battery out of your camera. Wait a few seconds and reinsert. Worked for me.


----------



## Gert Arijs (Mar 8, 2014)

Clean the hotshoe and the flashshoe. I've had problems with dirt. It was barely visible, but a simple cleaning solved the issue.
Good luck!


----------

